# Lots of boats off the end today



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I took the boat out today for a cruise and wow, there were alot of boats off the end of the pier. I think that sail pic from the other day had alot to do with it....


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw alot of search and rescue boats at the end of the pier today


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What Sail pic. was that?


----------



## pcolanative (Nov 7, 2012)

Saw a wildlife search and rescue truck in the pier parking lot. They are probably trying to rescue a dolphin that is entangled with fishing line.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

There were helicopters searching and several boats searching from the pier to portifino all morning


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

A porpoise has a gob of fishing line or net trailing from its tail and is hanging around the pier. The wildlife folks appear to be trying to catch it and remove the line. It is not having any of that but the guys on the pier are keeping it well fed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a beautiful day out there today!!! I was at Hooters on the beach and wish I would have went in the boat!!!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I was out there ....check out my "Are you Kidding "thread for an update on this waste of resources......


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update and makes a little better sense than my original opinion.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

fairpoint said:


> I was out there ....check out my "Are you Kidding "thread for an update on this waste of resources......


Between this comment and your other thread, you're showin a lot of anger over this. What's the deal? You're mad that people are tryin to help an animal that got screwed over by humans via litter?!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Simonj31 said:


> Between this comment and your other thread, you're showin a lot of anger over this. What's the deal? You're mad that people are tryin to help an animal that got screwed over by humans via litter?!


They are so called professionals and have been here the past two weeks and have not even gotten close to catching the dolphin. And when the local boat captains offer advice to catching this thing they dont even pay attention. Its obvious these guys have no clue on what they're doing. An animal in captive and a wild animal are two very different things. Their crew even started getting seasick.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

bay slayer said:


> Simonj31 said:
> 
> 
> > Between this comment and your other thread, you're showin a lot of anger over this. What's the deal? You're mad that people are tryin to help an animal that got screwed over by humans via litter?!
> ...


1. I just reread my comment and it sounds very snarky(sorry fair point).
2. I'd like to say at least they're trying, but if you're not taking the advice of local experts, well you're just plain dense.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Simonj31 said:


> Between this comment and your other thread, you're showin a lot of anger over this. What's the deal? You're mad that people are tryin to help an animal that got screwed over by humans via litter?!


Not at all.. I hope by some MIRACLE that they are able to accomplish what their goal is....If you don't believe me ,go out for yourself and see how much of a chance in hell they have in catching the porpoise.....I really think they could get close enough to it via the pier....I actually took control of the spotting of the porpoise and relaying the info to the boats from the pier because the poor ladies couldn't do it....So I really don't know where you are coming from dude.....


----------

